# Big news



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, so as many of you know, I was in LA over the weekend pitching my horror movie, Kiss Me Dark. It went extremely well, I'm still a bit in shock with just how well. It was a surreal weekend. I have several studios, a few of them bigger ones, who requested my script. It's just a first step, a huge, monumental first step, but it's not like I just signed a million dollar contract.

I actually have more news though. 11 hours before my flight, I found out I was pregnant. I also found out I get afternoon sickness. Guess who nearly threw up on a producer? Oh yes, talk about making an impression! So I was dealing with a lot of insanity - big life changes - my career, having a kid - very bizarre weekend!

But there you go, I'm pregnant! It's our first kid, and I'm still in shock over all this. Expecting sometime in April or first of May next year. I just had to share with you guys! 

I still plan to build all my props this year, but not sure about fitting into my costumes now! Haha!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the scripts pitching and also congrats for your pregnancy!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You will be a lovely expectant mother


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congratulations!!!

:jol: Time to start planning the nursery :jol:


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you!! Congrats all around!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Double congrats to you & yours, and to the next gen haunter you now carry!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations APT - a very memorable week!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Two thumbs up.


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, that is a lot of great news. Congratulations!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Acid, I'm so happy for you! I know what you mean about afternoon morning sickness. I had it for 4 to 5 months. I hope you get over it soon. The only bad part is now you won't be able to have any sangria to celebrate your script contract with. Life is being very, very good to you, and you deserve it. Keep us up to date on how things are going.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you all so much, it was unexpected and I was told due to my age and some health issues that conception would be an issue. You know what's great? I can buy everyday stuff from the Halloween stuff out! Mostly I'm looking at clothes. (Does there really need to be that much pink?!)



Hauntiholik said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> :jol: Time to start planning the nursery :jol:


Oh my stars and garters! I hate you but love you for showing me that! We just went shopping for furniture. I need that! Where oh where does one find that?



scareme said:


> Oh Acid, I'm so happy for you! I know what you mean about afternoon morning sickness. I had it for 4 to 5 months. I hope you get over it soon. The only bad part is now you won't be able to have any sangria to celebrate your script contract with. Life is being very, very good to you, and you deserve it. Keep us up to date on how things are going.


Ain't that the truth! I am thankful that my body seems to know what it needs though, alcohol sounds horrible but then again, I feel like throwing up right now, everything sounds horrible.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the future haunter.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations on the big news on both fronts! How exciting!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's absolutely amazing! I'm pulling for you! Congrats!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!! I hope your barfy-ness passes once that 1st trimester goes past!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool beans! A little pop tart in the toaster! How fantastic!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well congratulations on the great news! I wonder what will be your favorite craving will be with food? Our first kid my wife had to have Peanut Buster Parfaits from Dairy Queen, and our second it was Blizzards from DQ as well!

Also congrats on your movie, and getting to talk to the studios. That always seem to be that hardest part is getting someone to at least talk to you about your ideas! Good Job!!!!! *_


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats on growing a new family member. Just think. When you're this big rich Hollywood mogul you can look back and laugh with the little one "You almost caused me to lose my lunch and a movie deal all at the same time."

Good luck on the movie. Hope to see it on the big screen.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Acid PopTart said:


> Oh my stars and garters! I hate you but love you for showing me that! We just went shopping for furniture. I need that! Where oh where does one find that?


I'm pretty sure that was an ornate head and foot board from a bed and they made it into a crib. I found it on pinterest Gothic furniture


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Congratulations all around Miss Poptart!
You will be a fun mom. I was a May baby, too!
Hopefully the baby isn't 10.75 lbs like me! Good lord my mom hasn't walked straight since.

P.S., I hope the sickness passes soon.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Cool beans! A little pop tart in the toaster! How fantastic!


Oh I'm using that line! Fantastic!



Troll Wizard said:


> _*Well congratulations on the great news! I wonder what will be your favorite craving will be with food? Our first kid my wife had to have Peanut Buster Parfaits from Dairy Queen, and our second it was Blizzards from DQ as well!
> 
> Also congrats on your movie, and getting to talk to the studios. That always seem to be that hardest part is getting someone to at least talk to you about your ideas! Good Job!!!!! *_


Thank you! So far I'm just craving potato skins... But who knows as time passes!



Wildcat said:


> Congrats on growing a new family member. Just think. When you're this big rich Hollywood mogul you can look back and laugh with the little one "You almost caused me to lose my lunch and a movie deal all at the same time."
> 
> Good luck on the movie. Hope to see it on the big screen.


Haha! Agreed! I ended up sharing the news with a few producers and we agreed my entire weekend would be a good story!



Hauntiholik said:


> I'm pretty sure that was an ornate head and foot board from a bed and they made it into a crib. I found it on pinterest Gothic furniture


It's been driving me crazy, like I've seen it before and it looked like a product shot and I found it!!! The Villa Florentine Prince bed! So expensive, they don't list a price! Haha, I just wrote them for my nearest retailer. Oh the furniture they have!
http://www.villabellahome.com/crib_page.html



Lunatic said:


> Congratulations all around Miss Poptart!
> You will be a fun mom. I was a May baby, too!
> Hopefully the baby isn't 10.75 lbs like me! Good lord my mom hasn't walked straight since.
> 
> P.S., I hope the sickness passes soon.


Whoa! I plan on a natural childbirth, please not 10.75!!!!! Haha!

Thank you all for the kind words. It's all been overwhelming and I had a freak out moment in the baby store last night.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Woa ... very wonderful news indeed my friend!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Congrats on both the movie pitch and the baby. Any woman who can have a kid is a bigger man than me. I think that's how it works right?


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Oct 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Just remember Motherhood is a gift given - well try to anyway when your child won't leave you be for more than 5 minutes , either with her constant "why" questions, overstating the obvious, or the ability to know when you are in the restroom and just happen to think of something to tell you that has to be said in that moment or ask for your help right then.... The way the cats and the kids creepily stalk the bathroom door should go into a haunt someday - all the moms out there would get it!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations on both!!! Next time you're in L.A., feel free to seek me out. Born and raised here and I live right near all the Burbank studios.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So happy for you APT!!!! I wish I could say that I had morning or afternoon sickness with my 2nd one, it didn't matter what time it was with him. Hopefully it will pass quickly for you though. Can't wait to hear a release date for the movie now.


----------



## MilesD (Oct 4, 2013)

Great job! I wish I were THAT enthusiastic about something in my life)


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know about you APT, but this has been a year of upheaval for me. New house, married, two new baby dogs. Yay for happy news!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the script and conception. I don't know why they call it 'morning sickness' when you can actually be sick most of the time.

I hope you have an enjoyable, worry-free pregnancy.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks all!!! The pregnancy has sapped all my energy and kept me sick the majority of October, nothing new was built except a rough slab to hold the Bride of Frankie and my husband did that. Egads, what a month!



FreakShowQueen said:


> Congratulations!!! Just remember Motherhood is a gift given - well try to anyway when your child won't leave you be for more than 5 minutes , either with her constant "why" questions, overstating the obvious, or the ability to know when you are in the restroom and just happen to think of something to tell you that has to be said in that moment or ask for your help right then.... The way the cats and the kids creepily stalk the bathroom door should go into a haunt someday - all the moms out there would get it!!!


Hahaha!!! Wait, so now it's going to be cats AND kids stalking the bathroom door? And I thought my one cat who howls outside the door would be my only problem...... oh boy!!!



Manon said:


> Congratulations on both!!! Next time you're in L.A., feel free to seek me out. Born and raised here and I live right near all the Burbank studios.


Oh thank you for the offer, I'm sure I'll be back!



MommaMoose said:


> So happy for you APT!!!! I wish I could say that I had morning or afternoon sickness with my 2nd one, it didn't matter what time it was with him. Hopefully it will pass quickly for you though. Can't wait to hear a release date for the movie now.


Man, ain't that the truth, it's turning out the same way for me as time progresses!



goneferal said:


> I don't know about you APT, but this has been a year of upheaval for me. New house, married, two new baby dogs. Yay for happy news!


Oh wow! That's a lot! Congratulations to you! I quit the 'day' job and freelance solely now, so effectively switched careers and the baby on the way, it's been scary, freaky and exciting all at once. What a year for us!



Haunted Bayou said:


> Congratulations on the script and conception. I don't know why they call it 'morning sickness' when you can actually be sick most of the time.
> 
> I hope you have an enjoyable, worry-free pregnancy.


Thank you!

Haha, I know!! I severely underestimated pregnancy's effect on my physical well being to build props! I've been sick all freaking month!


----------

